# Husky dog adopts stray cat



## applecruncher (Oct 26, 2017)

I love the blue life jackets.... :love_heart:


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 26, 2017)

Cute video, AC.  I admire a cat that lets a dog lick it in the face with a big wet tongue like that.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 26, 2017)

That dogs tongue can probably clean the entire kitten with one swipe.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 5, 2020)

Bump

Had to watch this again .


----------

